# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Barmaids of the Rovers

## alan45

How many of these famous faces can you name

  Spoiler:    
1. DOREEN LOSTOCK, 2. IRMA OGDEN, 3. BETTY WILLIAMS, 4. SUZIE BIRCHALL, 5. MARGO RICHARDSON, 6. GLORIA TODD, 7. JENNY BRADLEY, 8. TINA FOWLER, 9. TRICIA ARMSTRONG, 10. NATALIE BARNES, 11. LEANNE BATTERSBY, 12. EVE ELLIOTT, 13. SHELLEY UNWIN, 14. BECKY McDONALD, 15. MICHELLE CONNOR, 16. LAUREN WILSON, 17. POPPY MORALES

----------


## alan45

HERE are the landlords and ladies of the Rovers since the show started in 1960:

Jack and Annie Walker, December 1960 to June 1970.

Annie Walker, July 1970 to May 1984.

Their son Billy Walker, May 1984 to December 1984.

Bet Lynch, January 1985 to September 1987.

Bet and Alec Gilroy, September 1987 to September 1992.

Bet Gilroy, September 1992 to October 1995.

Jack and Vera Duckworth, October 1995 to June 1997.

Jack, Vera and Alec Gilroy, June 1997 to December 1998.

Natalie Barnes, December 1998 to December 2000.

Fred Elliott, Mike Baldwin and Duggie Ferguson, December 2000 to March 2001.

Duggie Ferguson, March 2001 to December 2001.

Eve Elliott, December 2001 to May 2002.

Fred Elliott, May 2002 to September 2006.

Liz McDonald and son Steve, September 2006 to present.

----------


## alan45

2. IRMA OGDEN was played by Sandra Gough, 67, from 1964 to 1971. She is also now known for being Nellie Dingle in Emmerdale, from 1994 to 1996. Sandra, from Leeds says: "I used to love wearing all the nice clothes.
"Behind the bar, you get to dress up, but then I was moved to working in the shop where you had a boring uniform."
3. BETTY WILLIAMS has been played by Betty Driver, 90, since 1969, making the hotpot supremo the longest serving member of Rovers staff.
Betty, from Leicester, says: "Coronation Street is my life and I love it. I remember when they painted the floor and the back of the bar. Julie Goodyear - who played Bet Lynch - and I had to walk from the optics to the pumps.
"We forgot about the paint and of course our shoes stuck to the floor.
"So we had to get out of our shoes and tip-toe across in our bare feet instead, all the while trying to keep a straight face for filming. It was so funny."


1970s

4. SUZIE BIRCHALL was played by Cheryl Murray, 58, from 1977 to 1981 and again from 1983 to 1984. She most recently appeared in Emmerdale in 1998, but is now retired. Cheryl, from Cheshire, says: "I loved working with Johnny Briggs, who played Mike Baldwin. As a Londoner in Manchester, he would shout things like, 'Awight then?'
"He would always hide your scripts and your glasses behind the bar, then you would look up and find him laughing. I still watch Corrie and I miss it a lot."

1980s


5. MARGO RICHARDSON was played by Vicky Ogden, 47, in 1987. She most recently appeared in 2008 movie Hughie Green, Most Sincerely and is also head of accessories and footwear for fashion trade company Pure London. Vicky, from London, says: "My first customer was Hilda Ogden, who had a sweet sherry. I remember flinging a towel at Alec Gilroy - played by Roy Barraclough - and shouting 'I've had enough' before flouncing off.
"The Rovers is the most exciting place because you see all the characters in there and it's a central point."
6. GLORIA TODD was played by Sue Jenkins, 52, from 1985 to 1988. Better known for playing Jackie Corkhill in Brookside, she is currently on a national tour with the Vagina Monologues. She now lives in Cheshire with her husband David, and has three children, Emily, 23, Rosie, 17, and Richard Fleeshman, 21, who played Corrie's Craig Harris. She says: "The first time I worked with Julie Goodyear was scary. I had originally come in for two episodes and then Betty had an accident. I was just about to go on holiday to Greece when my agent called."
7. JENNY BRADLEY was played by Sally Ann Matthews, 40, from 1986 to 1993. The mum-of-one recently did a theatre tour of Mum's The Word with fellow ex Corrie star Tracy Shaw.
Sally, from London, says: "In one scene I was dressed as a pint of cider, in a gold catsuit with apples on my head. How embarrassing! I was at school when I was in Corrie and I remember sitting my mock GCSEs in the executive producer's office."
8. TINA FOWLER was played by Michelle Holmes, 43, from 1989 to 1990. She recently appeared in the BBC's The Road To Coronation Street about the origin of the soap, and played Britt Woods in Emmerdale.
Michelle, from Manchester, says: "It was a really good era to be part of. It was interesting to do The Road To Coronation Street because you realise what a big deal it was to get it on TV. There had never been a soap with northern accents."


1990s


9. TRICIA ARMSTRONG was played by Tracy Brabin, 49, from 1994 to 1997. She had originally played an extra called Chloe in 1989. The mum-of-three is now the face of the Sainsbury's adverts and is a successful screenwriter, with credits including Shameless and Hollyoaks.
Tracy, from London, says: "Working with Liz Dawn and Bill Tarmey - Vera and Jack Duckworth - was amazing.
"They were fantastic people. Corrie is such a success because it's about the human condition. It's the bitter sweetness of ageing and the northern humour."
10. NATALIE BARNES was played by Denise Welch, 52, from 1997 to 2000. She now stars in Waterloo Road and is a regular on Loose Women. Denise, from Cheshire, says: "I was in my late 30s when I first worked behind the bar.
"To me and my parents, there is nothing bigger than being a barmaid in Coronation Street.
"I remember phoning mum and dad the day Natalie became landlady, and believe me, they have never been so proud."
11. LEANNE BATTERSBY has been played by Jane Danson, 32, since 1997. Jane, from Bury, is still in the soap today and says: "The best thing about working in the Rovers was working with Denise Welch. We would spend the whole time together.
"Sometimes, on long days, we would make up silly stories. Denise was a bad influence and we would have each other in stitches between filming."


2000s


12. EVE ELLIOT was played by Melanie Kilburn, 54, from 2001 to 2002. She has recently been in All The Small Things. Melanie, from Henley-on-Thames, Oxon, says: "I felt I knew every inch of the Rovers from watching Corrie, so the first time I walked in was extraordinary. It took me a week to pluck up the courage to go into the green room but the cast couldn't have been more welcoming."
13. SHELLEY UNWIN was played by Sally Lindsay, 38, from 2001 to 2006.
She is a mum to two-month-old twin boys and will return to work in February to film a comedy drama called Mount Pleasant.
Sally, from Manchester, says: "We did a beer mat trick between takes, where the barmaids would catch a beer mat between their knockers.
"I also remember whacking Peter Barlow - played by Chris Gascoyne - so hard we got complaints."
14. BECKY McDONALD has been played Katherine Kelly, 31, since 2006.
Katherine, from Barnsley, South Yorks, says: "My favourite memory was vaulting over the bar to punch Jason Grimshaw - played by Ryan Thomas.
"No one has ever vaulted over the bar before. I had boxes acting as crash mats but we did it 12 times and my legs were black and blue by the end."
15. MICHELLE CONNOR has been played by Kym Marsh, 34, since 2006. She was formerly in pop group Hear'Say. Kym, from Whiston, Merseyside, says: "I was only supposed to be in four episodes and they took a risk hiring me.
"The best moment was punching Steve McDonald - played by Simon Gregson - and he did a real comedy fall. Corrie is known for its strong women and anyone behind the bar is particularly feisty."
16. LAUREN WILSON was played by Lucy Evans, 25, from 2007 to 2008. She has since appeared in thriller movie The 7th Dimension. Lucy, from London, says: "I was useless at pulling pints. I'd have lots ready-made as I couldn't talk and pull a pint at the same time. When they told me to just 'go and do something in the background' in the pub, I would have to cut lemons because I was too short to clean the optics."
17. POPPY MORALES was played by Sophiya Haque, 39, from 2008 to 2009. Sophiya, from London, says: "I was determined to learn to pull the perfect pint. When Betty comes in, it's like the Queen entering. My exit scene was a fight with Betty - who fights with Betty?! I had to apologise to her when we met for this photo!"


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz16h6Us4UM

----------


## CrazyLea

Spoiler:    I can only name: 
Shelly, Leanne, Natalie, Betty, Becky and Michelle! I can't remember Leanne being behind the bar though ha.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I got 10

Betty,Suzie,Gloria, Jenny, Tina,Natalie,Leanne,Shelly Becky & Michelle

----------


## tammyy2j

I'd love to see Shelley and Leanne back behind the bar again

----------


## Liz HF

Bet Lynch has to be my favourite barmaid at the Rovers, Michelle was also a great barmaid though I don't know if she will be back having partnered up with Carla?

Liz  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

When did Leanne work behind the bar?

----------


## Perdita

1999 - 2000 and again in 2008, until Liz McDonald got rid of her

----------

Chris_2k11 (02-12-2010)

----------


## Perdita

As Coronation Streetâs Bet Lynch, Julie Goodyear was the first soap sirenâ¦ blonde and leggy with some killer one-liners.
Famed for her on-screen leopard-skin, enormous earrings and even more impressive cleavage , she was the inspiration for a raft of up-and-coming sexy Street stars.
From Sarah Lancashireâs ditzy Raquel Watts to Helen Flanaganâs sexpot Rosie Webster. theyâve all followed in her footsteps.
But while Julie liked to flash a little flesh she is a firm believer that less is best and feels todayâs Corrie sirens leave little to the imagination.
âI think it was probably sexier in my day,â says TV legend Julie, who was barmaid Bet for more than 30 years until she left the soap in 2002.
âIn my day sex appeal was subtler, a touch of cleavage here, a hint of leg there.
âBet always said, âIf youâve got it flaunt it,â but itâs always best to save a bit for later girls.â
She also feels the show is no longer in touch with viewers as it used to be.
And she still remembers how the entire cast assembled for a photoshoot in their swimsuits during an episode shot on location in Majorca in 1974.
As ever, Julie stole the show. âWe had such fun,â she says. âThe story was that Bet had won Spot the Ball and won a free holiday. They put us up in a two-star hotel alongside genuine holidaymakers. Would that even happen now?
âThe director had to go round the pool with a loud hailer shouting at guests to get out of the pool because we were filming. That went down badly as you can imagine.
âBut in those days the Street was all about realism.
âEven when it came to Betâs frocks, Iâd look in catalogues and work out exactly what my *character could afford to buy on a barmaidâs wages.
âThe leopard skin outfits were considered a bit tarty then, but now every top designer has copied that look.
â Looking back at the pictures, I do think, âYes, I was sexyâ.
âBut I never thought so at the time. And the time goes so fast.
âIt still only seems like yesterday. Back in 1974 â and boy do I wish I still looked like that â itâs hard to believe but I had a 14-year-old son.
âIt must have been hard for him having a mother who was seen as a sex symbol. But it was a job â and a great one.
âBet enabled me to put food on the table and buy him things he wanted, like a bike.â
Julie worked alongside some of Coronation Streetâs most enduring characters â Pat Phoenix (Elsie Tanner), Betty Driver (Betty Turpin), Doris Speed (Annie Walker), Barbara Knox (Rita Sullivan), Jean Alexander (Hilda Ogden) and Violet Carson (Ena Sharples).
âThey were all strong, fine women,â she says. âAnd we all knew each other so well. Kick one of us and weâd all limp. But then there were only about 20 of us in the cast back then.
âToday, Iâve been told itâs more like 70. But of course with five episodes going out every week now they need a lot more characters.
âPat, Betty, Doris. I was just in awe of these people. Betty in particular was like a rock.
And even Vi â who played the most formidable character Ena â was lovely. In real life she was a real lady, so sweet.
âOf course, I had more in common with some than with others. Jean Alexander and I are very different women. But we still got on. And the scripts were so tight. âI think the writers knew I liked a challenge so they gave me some dynamite words and some great scripts.
âAnd I just loved working with Bill Tarmey (Jack Duckworth), Roy Barraclough (Alec Gilroy), Betty and Doris.
âWe did a photo shoot recently to mark the 50th anniversary. And it was fabulous to see everybody again â Betty, Barbara, Bill Roache (Ken Barlow).
âIt was just like old times. We slotted straight back into character.â
Four-times married Julie first *appeared as Bet in 1966 but didnât become a regular member of the cast until 1970. She used the intervening years to â on the advice of co-star Pat Phoenix â hone her skills on the stage.
âAnd I did learn,â she says. âOnce I was a minute late on set. The director made me stand centre stage under a spotlight and apologise to the entire cast.
âI was never late again.
âLanding a full-time job at Corrie was the making of me. I suppose it could have gone to my head but it never did. Iâm a working class girl and proud of it and that helped keep me *grounded.
âWhen I landed my first contract and took it home, my dad just said: âPut the kettle on, luvâ.â
Julie, 68, who lives in Lancashire with her HGV driver husband Scott Brand, 41, appears on a Coronation Street Come Dine With Me tomorrow night with Ken Morley (Reg Holdsworth), Philip Middlemiss (Des Barnes) and Tupele Dorgu (Kelly Crabtree).
âWe had a ball. Kenâs as mad as a box of frogs and he loves being ticked off â I think it turns him on. So I did my best. Philâs a cheeky chappie and a good laugh.
âIâd never met Tupele before â she was lovely but looked like a rabbit caught in the headlights when she saw the three of us, who all knew each other.
âI think she thought: âWhat the hell have I let myself in for?â But it made for good telly.â
Julie is still a huge fan of the show that made her a household name. âI still love watching it ,â she says. âItâs an *incredibly powerful cocktail of tremendous vulnerability, hysterical humour and a bit of camp as well.
"As for my time on the show, I enjoyed every minute of it. I wouldnât have done anything differently. Not a thing. The Roverâs Return is still the best place in the world.â
Julie added: âIt is lovely to know that, after all these years, Bet is still held in great affection by the public.
âThe highlight of my career was *receiving the MBE for services to television and drama from the Queen in 1996,as it is the highest accolade that can be given in my business.
âIt felt I had come a long way from *Heywood in Lancashire. where I was born. I hope I can give hope to any kid born in a back street anywhere.â


Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz17DFwbQ1S

----------


## alan45

HUNKY new Corrie GP Matt Carter will mend Tina McIntyre's broken heart - at least for a while.
The pair will hook up after her boyfriend Graeme Proctor runs off with her best mate Xin.
Barmaid Tina, played by sexy Michelle Keegan, feels particularly sore because Graeme fell for Xin when SHE encouraged them to stage a marriage of convenience to get the Chinese national a work visa.
So the dishy doc, played by Oliver Mellor, provides the ideal remedy - until a few skeletons emerge from the medic's cupboard.
Actress Michelle's love life is on the up too, after her boyfriend, The Wanted star Max George, proposed last week. A source said: "Michelle could not be happier.
"Let's hope Max doesn't get jealous of her on-screen romances though.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1POSoDSbO

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street actress Sophiya Haque has died at the age of 41.

Haque, who played Rovers Return barmaid Poppy Morales, passed away in her sleep at a London hospital earlier today (January 17).


Â© Rex Features


The Evening Standard reports that Haque had been undergoing tests after being diagnosed with cancer.

She reportedly developed a clot on her lungs and passed away in the early hours of this morning.

Haque's agent Stuart Piper told The Stage: "Sophiya was one of the most inspirational people I ever met. She was the kind of person you always want to spend time with - full of light, warmth, compassion, care and with an infectiously wicked sense of humour, and my co-agent Olivier Thomson and I loved every minute of working with her."

The actress appeared as Coronation Street's Poppy between December 2008 and June 2009. Poppy was brought into The Rovers as the pub's 51st barmaid, before landing the position of assistant manager.

During her time on the cobbles, Poppy caused a stir by sacking Betty Williams from her bar job - but was later kicked out herself when she got on the wrong side of Steve and Becky McDonald.


Â© Rex Features / ITV


A Coronation Street spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We are saddened to hear the terrible news of Sophiya's death. She was a vibrant and beautiful actress who was a pleasure to have around during her time on Coronation Street. Our thoughts are with her family and friends at this very sad time."

Haque had been appearing in a West End production of Privates on Parade before she fell ill just prior to Christmas.

She had also starred in other West End shows including Bombay Dreams.

*RIP Sophiya*

----------

tammyy2j (17-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Sad to hear she was quite young RIP

----------


## lizann

rip

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is paying tribute to original cast member Doreen Keogh following the sad news of her death.

The Irish actress's passing at age 91 on New Year's Eve (December 31) was officially confirmed by the ITV soap (via The Mirror) on Tuesday (January 2).

Doreen Keogh worked on Coronation Street in the show's early years, from 1960 to 1964, and was frequently seen behind the bar of the Rovers Return as Concepta Riley.

"Our auntie Doreen died peacefully in Thomastown, Co Kilkenny, Ireland, on New Year's Eve after a long illness," her nieces and nephews Laurence, Matthew and Christina Keogh said.


Ivan Beavis (as Harry Hewitt) and Doreen Keogh (as Concepta Hewitt) on Coronation Street
Â©  ITV/REX/SHUTTERSTOCK

Concepta's groundbreaking storylines on Corrie included the introduction of a debate on religious intolerance when her family initially rejected her relationship with non-Catholic bus driver Harry Hewitt.

Once the two characters were married, they were at the centre of another noteworthy episode when their young son went missing during their first anniversary celebration.

Doreen Keogh ultimately left the show in 1964, but would return for short stints in 1967 and 1972 to reunite with the Rovers Return's iconic landlady Annie Walker (Doris Speed).

"All at Coronation Street are sad to hear about the death of Doreen Keogh," ITV's creative director John Whiston said when news of her passing broke on Tuesday.

"There have been many barmaids in the Rovers over the years, dispensing pints and wisdom in equal measure. But Doreen played the first and so has a unique place not just in the history of the show but in the affection of all who watch The Street.


Doreen Keogh as Mary Carroll in The Royle Family
Â©  ITV/REX/SHUTTERSTOCK
(Doreen in The Royle Family)

"Our thoughts are with the family as they mourn the passing of a wonderful person. And together with our audience we also mourn the passing of a very special actor."

In later years, Doreen would have memorable telly roles in the Irish soap Fair City, Father Ted, Ballykissangel and Cold Feet, and played quirky neighbour Mary Carroll in The Royle Family.


Digital Spy

RIP

----------

lizann (04-01-2018), tammyy2j (08-01-2018)

----------


## Katy

RIP Doreen Keogh, wonderful actress! I think I loved all her characters. I never saw her in Coronation Street but loved her as Mary in the Royle Family and as Mrs Dineen, that episode in Father Ted when her and Mrs Doyle are on the Mainland! It was hysterical fighting over who would pay the bill! Brilliant.

----------

Perdita (07-01-2018), tammyy2j (08-01-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP Doreen Keogh

----------

